# Mosquito Nets



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm trying to rig a mosquito net for our pull down bed. 

My current design involves 4no. flexi tent poles (2m long) which follow the line of the roof. the net then sits over the poles and tucks in all round.

Any other solutions/designs, more than welcome please


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have to ask the question,,,,,where are you going to use this net, (Please dont say over the bed)


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Similar sort of plan - We suspend the net from or Heki rooflight handle and use four expandable curtain poles inside


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Going to France, but I get confused with the areas. The southwest is in the south, the south is in the south east, the west is ouest (or east?) and Alsace is another conversation in its self.

French departments have names of rivers. there seem to be lots of departments, and those river loving biters search me out along the waterways. 

I guess its not insect correct but I label all them biters as mosquitos


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Is the bed not a closed box on all but the front face when its down? 
We have a luton bed like that, and have made up a panel of mossie net material for each small window, and a pair of overlapping curtains for the front.
These are held up by self adhesive strips of velcro all around the windows, and top and sides of the curtained hole. The front strips of this are mainly hidden by the existing curtain runners.
To strengthen the mossie net for sewing, I'm told bias binding was also sewn in when attaching the velcro.
The hanging curtain part resting on the wall below the bed is probably enough of a deterrent with the mossie net treatment, but could still be tucked into the bed. I'm not sure thats a good idea for bleary eyed night time trips though!

All in we just used one box net, cut to suit.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

philsil said:


> and those river loving biters search me out along the waterways.


Eat more Garlic, this is suppose to lessen the effects.

My wife had to do this many years ago, she was constantly being bitten by the little beasties.

A friend said to increase our garlic intake, by either pills or in food, we poo pood it, but tried it anyway, and it worked.

Steve


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

I was one of the group who wanted to put a bath trap in the Channel Tunnel to stop the horrible smell of garlic reaching England. I cannot renege on my beliefs


----------

